# Instanzen von Warhammer reinstellen



## Asses (25. September 2008)

Tag Leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mal ein Vorschlag und zwar das die Instanzen von Warhammer bei http://war.buffed.de reingestellt werden damit man sich mal die Übersicht angucken kann... Finde ich wohl ziemlich hilfreich! Vllt sind ja andere auch der Meinung?! Könnt ja mal schreiben was ihr davon haltet ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freundliche Grüße


----------



## Independent (25. September 2008)

Jo bin iach auch dafür. Die Instanzen gehen ja total unter... Ich weiß, das in der ChaosStadt ne Inni is, aber wo und wie und was...keine Ahnung-.-


----------



## Asses (25. September 2008)

ja auch schon alleine ein planw o die instanzen sind wär gut ...


----------



## Paxton (26. September 2008)

Hier ist 'ne Karte von der Unvermeidlichen Stadt:

http://i34.tinypic.com/2lv0aqc.jpg


----------



## Asses (26. September 2008)

danke das aber nur von der city.. aber ich mein allgemein auf der ganzen waelt von war


----------



## fbeirau (8. Oktober 2008)

Da siehste ja schon alleine 3 Instanzen in der unvermeidlichenStadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexon88 (7. Mai 2009)

fbeirau schrieb:


> Da siehste ja schon alleine 3 Instanzen in der unvermeidlichenStadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht mal für die unvermeindliche Stadt stehen, die Level aufgelistet. Hm die in der Unvermeindlichen Stadt dürfte ja eh fast jeder kennen, da man dort diese kurz-Quests machen soll.

In Düsterlande gibt es noch den Düsterberg (lvl 22-30) ganz oben nord-westliche Ecke.
Und das Sacalleum für level ca .15 solles auch iwo geben^^


----------

